#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-14
<melodie> hi
<melodie> Kilos hello! o/
<melodie> elacheche salut !
<elacheche> Bonjour les gars :)
<elacheche> Morning guys..
<elacheche> Am very stressed out
<elacheche> melodie, Kilos wassup!
<Kilos> hi yo two
<Kilos> you as well
<Kilos> why stressed elacheche
<craigbrash> morning all :)
<melodie> ok, elacheche Kilos Malinux has been installed into about 30 or more computers yesterday and are being sent to Mali today.
<Kilos> hi craigbrash
<melodie> The final has the menus that link to the Ubuntu Africa website
<melodie> one link goes to the main page
<melodie> the other link goes to the page "join us!"
<Kilos> well done melodie
<melodie> I replaced the Xubuntu logo with the Ubuntu logo to do that
<melodie> here is the full work available for downloads (aouch ! 2.6 GB)
<Kilos> eeek
<melodie> http://downloads.linuxvillage.org/malinux/
<melodie> yes
<elacheche> Kilos, I'll talk about #ubuntu-tn on a Radio today.. First time doing this kind of things x(
<Kilos> lol goodluck elacheche just be yourself man
<Kilos> relax
<elacheche> Trying to.. "Myself" in behind a terminal x)
<melodie> there is kiwix installed : with a deb provided by the buddy from RdC, (Congo), the full wiktionnaire, the word dictionnary, a part of the french ubuntu-fr.org documentation, docs for Libreoffice (the most recent ones)
<Kilos> think of it as chatting here but with sound
<melodie> and a full book related to linux administration at an engineer level
<melodie> which btw, elacheche you might be interested to have as well (I can give you a direct link)
<melodie> elacheche good luck for your radio talk!
<melodie> oh and about Malinux, I'll send the tree directory on gitlab, at some point in the future
<melodie> just I want to redo it using Bento Openbox as a basis some time in the coming months too, because in Xfce the icons don't stay where we place them anymore. it might be a bug in xfconf
<elacheche> melodie, thx :) I'll get back to you when I'll need it :D For now I'm very stressed out about the talk, my LoCo re-approval meeting for tomorrow.. And SFD for next month x) :(
<elacheche> with a high work load :(
<melodie> elacheche what is "SFD"?
<elacheche> melodie, Software Freedom Day → http://softwarefreedomday.org/
<elacheche> I coordinate the organization team this year..
<elacheche> I mean the Tunisian organization team.. :)
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> busy bees
<melodie> elacheche oh ok!
<elacheche> x)
<melodie> we have other meetings here
<melodie> we had Alternatiba, and in november we will have CdL : Capitole du Libre (in Toulouse)
<melodie> and meanwhile many install parties and local meetings
<elacheche> Amazing :D You're more free to join each others in public places.. Not like us..
<melodie> elacheche we have places where people work and develop contacts and events around tech stuff
<melodie> at least in Toulouse which is a large city and the 4th for tech stuff in France
<melodie> and Alternatiba is prepared one year before and related to all alternative topics
<elacheche> I was talking about install parties :D
<melodie> yes, we have places
<melodie> such as "maison des associations" for example
<melodie> or other dedicated places
<elacheche> Am trying to locate a similar places near to me to do that..
<melodie> well good luck
<perphil> hello Africa, am happy that we have a place where we could contact all over this Big and Properous continent
<perphil> i am from Cap Verd west coast, islind near Senegal
<perphil> Sorry for my poor english
<perphil> hope yu are not a bot at all
<elacheche> m-30 x)
<craigbrash> hello perphil
<melodie> craigbrash he already left a moment ago
<melodie> you would notice if you try using tab :)
<craigbrash> thank you
<melodie> Kilos- important I forgot to tell you: in Malinux I added your bell.ogg file under /usr/share/sounds ! :D
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-15
<Kilos> good luck tunisia with your loco reapproval
<nizarus> chokran Kilos :)
<Kilos> night all. keep well
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-16
<elacheche> Morning Africa :D
<craigbrash> morning elacheche
<Dro__> !seen kilos
<Dro__> lool :D
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<elacheche> Morning Kilos :D
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> Kilos, guess what!
<Kilos> you won
<Kilos> hehe congrats
<elacheche> Thx :D Kilos.. Not only that! There was ZERO questions! And NO discussion x) They go to votes directly x)
<Kilos> wonderful
<elacheche> I didn't expected that at all
<Dro__> I want to make #ubuntu-dro team how can i do that ? :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> elacheche guide Dro__ please
<Kilos> QA google forming a new ubunbut loco
<QA> Kilos: "LoCoTeamHowto - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto :: "LoCo Team Verification - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines :: "LoCoGettingCds - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds :: "LoCoFAQ - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoFAQ :: "Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/ :: "loco « Lococast.net" http://lococast.net/archives/tag/loco :: "Ubu…
<Dro__> Kilos, thanks, i'm just joking :D
<Kilos> oh lol
<elacheche> It's easy Dro__ :D You should start by creating a country called dro :D Or a state, or at least a city :D Start your loco there :) then you can apply to be an approved team :D
<elacheche> :p
<Kilos> lol
<Dro__> humm it looks very easy.. i'm going to make a new country soon
<Dro__> who want to join me? i'll be the president, elacheche and Kilos  are my bodyguards :p
<elacheche> Awesome :D I suppose that I already have my VISA :D
<Kilos> lol
<Dro__> should i stop joking? i know that elacheche  don't like my jokes :P
<elacheche> x)
<Dro__> Kilos, do you have an idea about how to make dual monitors works in ubuntu ?
<Dro__> i'm using a hdmi cable to link my computer to TV and  i only see the desktop background in the TV screen
<Dro__> when i drag a window at right it appear
<craigbrash> Dro__: are u on a laptop?
<Dro__> craigbrash, yes
<craigbrash> go to settings panel and select monitors , or can prss ctl f4 repeat until showing what u want
<Dro__> craigbrash, you mean "settings > display " ?4
<craigbrash> yes you can change options for dual monitors can have a virtual machine in one and normal in another
<craigbrash> should show if you have 2 attached monitors
<Dro__> craigbrash, i selected "show same image in both screens" but it don't give any result
<craigbrash> try ctl f4 until it displays what you want i try here
<craigbrash> sorry fn f4
<Dro__> craigbrash, i tried to do it using mouse but i can't make the screens appear in the same position
<craigbrash> on mine just drag window across works
<Dro__> craigbrash, here the window won't be dragged across, i can put it in any other position expect the same position as my laptop screen
<craigbrash> do you want the same screen on both?
<craigbrash> if so prss fn and function key on yor laptop that has pic of a monitor
<craigbrash> Dro__: did u manage?
<Dro__> craigbrash, i'm at work now, i'll re-try it later
<craigbrash> cool
<Kilos> elacheche do we have a meeting tonight
<Kilos> ??
<craigbrash>  Next meeting: Wed, Wed, 23 September
<Kilos> sorry craigbrash i meant a board meeting
<craigbrash> ok
<Kilos> membership board
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-17
<elacheche> o/
<perphil> hello Africa
<Kilos> sleep tight africa
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-18
<philipballew> hey everyone
<ariabbas> .
<inetpro> ..
<craigbrash> ...
<craigbrash>  /msg nickserv help sendpass
<elacheche> ahahahahahah craigbrash :D remove that first space :p
<craigbrash> happens when you cheat and cut and paste
<Kilos> hellooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-19
<Na3iL> QA, coffee please :D
<QA> Na3iL: *blink*
<Na3iL> QA, coffee please
<QA> Na3iL: There isn't a pot on
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-20
<elacheche> Morning Africa :)
<Dro__> morning Tunisia :)
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> o/
<Fatar> man those meetings are always during the week...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos-> hellooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-09-19
<theShirbiny> Morning Africa :)
<elacheche> Morning folks
<CraigZim> Morning all
#ubuntu-africa 2016-09-20
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone :)
<elacheche> theShirbiny: http://thehill.com/policy/national-security/296680-house-panel-probes-web-rumor-on-clinton-emails
<theShirbiny> that's what you get for running Exchange :p
<elacheche> Yep x) :D
#ubuntu-africa 2016-09-22
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone :D
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone :)
<CraigZim> hello theShirbiny
<theShirbiny> CraigZim, How's it going?
<CraigZim> quiet this side and yours?
<theShirbiny> same here :D
<superfly> For those of you who know Kilos, he's in Australia visiting his ex-wife and his daughter. Unfortunately he suffered a heart attack while he was there, and now is faced with a hospital bill they can't afford.https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/
#ubuntu-africa 2016-09-23
<theShirbiny> Thanks for letting us know superfly
<superfly> theShirbiny: you're welcome.
<elacheche> Hey! Thanks for the info superfly.. I hope he'll be ok :/
<elacheche> Kilos: Hey!! Are you OK??!!! I just saw this https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/
<superfly> elacheche: Kilos is recovering, and back to being full of his usual spunk.
<elacheche> Good :)
<elacheche> I hope that you'll be able to fund the money asap Kilos.. In Tunisia we still blocked from using $ on the net.. So it's really hard to help :/
<elacheche> &
<superfly> elacheche: I hope so too. I'm not raising the funds, I'm just raising awareness :-)
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<elacheche> Hello Kilos ! you're good?
<Kilos> ty superfly , wonderful to watch where all my help is coming from
<Kilos> yeah elacheche im alive still just kinda tired mostly but the big pain left
<elacheche> Good, take care of yourself :)
<Kilos> of course
<superfly> Kilos: mine is still coming, just waiting for my salary
<elacheche> Kilos: I'll help by sharing the news and the link :( :( I don't have a way to use $
<Kilos> yeah elacheche thats the main thing. we are a large community and little bits here and there all add up
#ubuntu-africa 2016-09-24
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny
<Kilos> and CraigZim and the rest of Africa
<CraigZim> Kilos how you doing?
<Kilos> ok ty CraigZim
<CraigZim> been quiet without you :)
<Kilos> yeah sorry
<Kilos> been a hard run
<CraigZim> I know, you need to look after yourself!
<Kilos> i am , i dunno what or why it happened
<CraigZim> stress of your boet I would think
<Kilos> could be yeah
#ubuntu-africa 2016-09-25
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone
<superfly> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2017-09-19
<CraigZim> QA: seen Kilos
<QA> CraigZim: Kilos was last seen 16 days, 19 hours, 27 minutes and 9 seconds ago in #ubuntu-africa on freenode [2017-09-02 03:55:33 MST], and has been offline on freenode since 2017-09-14 10:47:27 MST
#ubuntu-africa 2018-09-23
<elacheche> o/ melodie :)
<melodie> hello elacheche !
<melodie> how are you?
<elacheche> I am good! How are you?
<melodie> I am good at times, and sometimes things are more difficult.
<melodie> too much sun and not enough wind these days, for example
<elacheche> XD Where are you? There is too much of every thing in here, Sun, Wind, Rain.. *
<melodie> elacheche south west France, Pyrenean mountains (near the feet of the mountains) about 100 kms south to Toulouse
<melodie> is the weather you have the same everywhere in Tunisie? (That's your country, right?)
<elacheche> Oh! Not far away from Tunisia :D x)
<melodie> where is it?
<elacheche> Almost the main cost cities had the same weither yesterday.. Today it's calmer
<melodie> here, I sometimes get the feeling we are about to burn on site
<elacheche> x) :D
